# Are We All Bigots?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Was watching "Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman" last night and found this episode fascinating. In it they talk about the mechanics of racism but they also show a study that suggests we are born with our political affiliation (meaning arguing with someone over politics is an exercise in futility). They also show an experiment that proves giving handouts to all the tax takers in this country is what is tearing it down. If you have the time to watch it I encourage you to do so. It is really interesting.

*WARNING* There are things some of you won't agree with but I encourage you to ride it out and watch. It's all very interesting and has a lot to do with what is going on in society today.

Are We All Bigots? | Through the Wormhole | Discovery Science


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't watched it but I will...anyway, by coincidence, these articles can be found on The Drudge Report today;
Chicago Is The Most Segregated City In America: Analysis « CBS Chicago
Race Relations Worst In Over 20 Years, CBS News/N.Y. Times Poll Says « CBS New York


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

To stand on one hill your entire life is to not travel at all. Life is a journey. Take it. Or don't. But don't hate those of us who do. We may just have seen something you never will.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Was watching "Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman" last night and found this episode fascinating. In it they talk about the mechanics of racism but they also show a study that suggests we are born with our political affiliation (meaning arguing with someone over politics is an exercise in futility). They also show an experiment that proves giving handouts to all the tax takers in this country is what is tearing it down. If you have the time to watch it I encourage you to do so. It is really interesting.
> 
> *WARNING* There are things some of you won't agree with but I encourage you to ride it out and watch. It's all very interesting and has a lot to do with what is going on in society today.
> 
> Are We All Bigots? | Through the Wormhole | Discovery Science


We are BORN with our political affiliations?

Yeah, about as much as we are BORN with our sexual orientations.

Nope. Not falling for that junk science nonsense.

Morgan Freeman is a BIG TIME liberal. Anything he is involved with has to be looked at with suspicion.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Always consider the source! Like folks quote wikipedia, or snopes as the end all!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We are BORN with our political affiliations?
> 
> Yeah, about as much as we are BORN with our sexual orientations.
> 
> ...


Luckily I am a suspicion looking mofo. I thought the same thing until I watched it. Although there are a few things said in the show some on this site wouldn't agree with (like them not stating the truth about Michael Brown) most of the stuff on this episode, I believe, people here would agree with. That's why I posted it here. But if you don't want to watch it you don't have to.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Aaahhhhh!!! I started watching some of this last night!! I didn't get the chance to watch a lot of it but what I saw was very interesting!!
How the brain determined if people were angry based on the same expression on different races. 
Thanks!!! I'll try to finish it tonight!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There is something to this, but I am offended that Brown is placed in the same category as Diallo and Crawford.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was raised in a Democrat family, I have vote Democrat for most of my adult life up until late 1980's when I began to look at things in ILLannoyed and saw how the Demoncrats were running things. Am I racist? No I am anti-stupid. Would that be a "Stupidist"?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We are BORN with our political affiliations?
> 
> Yeah, about as much as we are BORN with our sexual orientations.
> 
> ...


maybe so but Mr freeman can read anything including a encyclopedia and make it sound interesting.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> maybe so but Mr freeman can read anything including a encyclopedia and make it sound interesting.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Can only speak for myself and I won't lie, yes I'm bigoted on some things and it's probably quite obvious at times. Do I really care, usually no, but that is just me. I do try to think things through before I react but I don't always make the right choices. If you have a problem with how I am, just hit the ignore link and you will be fore ever happy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is human nature that has been with us from the beginning of time to associate with members of our own tribe. And to view outsiders, those from another tribe, with suspicion or outright hostility.
It is hardwired into our brains. In the beginning it was thus as a matter of survival, and it still is today.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> Can only speak for myself and I won't lie, yes I'm bigoted on some things and it's probably quite obvious at times. Do I really care, usually no, but that is just me. I do try to think things through before I react but I don't always make the right choices. If you have a problem with how I am, just hit the ignore link and you will be fore ever happy.





rice paddy daddy said:


> It is human nature that has been with us from the beginning of time to associate with members of our own tribe. And to view outsiders, those from another tribe, with suspicion or outright hostility.
> It is hardwired into our brains. In the beginning it was thus as a matter of survival, and it still is today.


What both of you have said is in the show. It explains why we feel that way. That's why I found the episode so fascinating.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> What both of you have said is in the show. It explains why we feel that way. That's why I found the episode so fascinating.


I watched it last night and was not surprised at all by what he said, but I also knew how I am before seeing the show so it wasn't an issue for me to say what I posted.

rpd an me are about the same age and that may explain why we said what we said. Probably have some of the same experiences, although I never got to serve in the military. Took 3 physicals and they always said my vision was to bad, but I use to shoot on a trap team and would take my glasses off in the rain so I could see better to shoot. 1-A defective vision was my classification, what ever that is.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have time to watch all of this now so I will just say for now I am going to swing with RPD and Ekim on this one. When it comes to fight or flight, It's man's nature. He is hardwired to survive. He perceives a threat based on his experiences and what he sees in front of him. From what I see it looks very interesting Sas.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is human nature that has been with us from the beginning of time to associate with members of our own tribe. And to view outsiders, those from another tribe, with suspicion or outright hostility.
> It is hardwired into our brains. In the beginning it was thus as a matter of survival, and it still is today.


Well said RPD. I agree, bird of a feather flock together.

*did anyone else read this in Morgan Freemans voice?*


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I haven't watched it but I will...anyway, by coincidence, these articles can be found on The Drudge Report today;
> Chicago Is The Most Segregated City In America: Analysis « CBS Chicago
> Race Relations Worst In Over 20 Years, CBS News/N.Y. Times Poll Says « CBS New York


Chicago - the entire metro area - has always been racially divided .... whole new level in the past 5 years .... gaining speed with the crime SHTF - this rioting & looting bs around the country won't be helping .... very common to see streets getting blocked off and high fences going up between communities - white & more affluent communities limiting access from adjoining poor spots .... all kinds of private security getting hired and police forces doubling down on the manpower .....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe it was just my computer doing it, but that program was un-watchable. It was broken down into blocks, some as short as one sentence, before another ad came on. I watched some, but sheesh!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe it was just my computer doing it, but that program was un-watchable. It was broken down into blocks, some as short as one sentence, before another ad came on. I watched some, but sheesh!


Yeah my apologies for that. I noticed after I posted it it was only snipets from the actual show I watched on TV. If you are still interested maybe you can watch it in its entirety on demand.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> *did anyone else read this in Morgan Freeman's voice?*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I didn't click the link, can't watch much here at work, but I still get the feeling I know what's in it.

Frankly, we're all biased. It is impossible to be completely objective. Subjectivity has ensured our survival for thousands of years.
We are hardwired to learn from personal experience, and the experiences of others communicated to us.
All prey animals function this way. Discerning the path of least resistance and danger is an integral part of our brain's function.
This translates into countless facets of our lives. One of those facets is race. Different cultures fought with each other for centuries, and physical appearance became enough to determine who was friend and who was foe.
Our "civilized" society compels us to ignore our base instincts, and learn to accept people for **who** they are, not **what** they are.
To an extent, this is wholly possible and leads to good outcomes. We learn from other cultures, we find common ground, and we can prosper as a result.
However, the primal part of the brain still doesn't fully accept it. Like I said, it's hardwired.

The true struggle is how we react to this dilemma. For some, it is a passing thought, never to be worried about again after the first "Hello".
For others, it is always sitting just behind everything else, watching and waiting to be proven right.
Still for others, it is front of mind with no worry about concealing it. These types prejudge and do so with no shame or guilt. Their brain tells them there is a threat present, and they have no qualms with proclaiming such. However, ego gets in the way, and jumbles the words. What the brain says is a "threat to survival", the mouth says is "inferior and worthy of violence". This is the actual "racist" mentality. These folks do no see past what their brain tells them is a threat, even if the only evidence presented is color of skin. They react to this lack of evidence, and pass judgement without another thought to it.

The rest of us, with a healthy eye for danger but a willingness to accept, see this and can't understand it.
Changing a true "racist's" mind is damn near impossible. The best you can hope for, in most cases, is a reduction in their reaction.

So yes, most of us are "biased" toward race, but very few are outright "racist".
The public cries of racism are a bastardization of this scale of bias. Most are proposed solely for dramatic emphasis.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Everyone on planet earth is a bigot. Some space aliens too.... Everyone has misdirection and corrupted thoughts.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> maybe so but Mr freeman can read anything including a encyclopedia and make it sound interesting.


That came from his years on SESAME STREET.


----------

